# Wood Lures



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My brother made a shallow crank the other day straight out of a piece of pine. No paint, just a weird shape and 3 screws and 2 trebles. He caught a 12'' and a 16'' smallie out of our pond. 

Anyways since then me and him have been carving more wood lures and its kind of fun. We ordered paint and hooks and we want to see how it goes. If this works I want to try some molded hard lures. Any suggestions to get into the stuff?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

What kind of action did it have?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Back and forth to the l and r about 2 inches and 4 to 6 inches under the water. the slowest action Ive ever seen. It would go back and forth maybe 3 times every foot.


----------



## BigAlofOrion (Jun 21, 2012)

Making homaide lures is fun! My dad was really big into the NFLCC, and i would go around with him when they would have club meetings to buy, sell, and trade. Anyway, i would go around and look for the coolest lures and ask dad to buy em for me. one time i found a eureka wiggler, white with red like the pic. he didnt buy it for me, but he did buy some small blocks of pine and we carved it up, painted it, and everything! main difference was i used two trebles, and gave it glass eyes too...


----------

